# Black Box Trading



## nirrem (20 May 2013)

Extremely interested in starting to trade and have been trying to do all the right things before l plunge in - heaps of research, stategy simulations, talking to other active day traders etc
A few days ago I was thrown a huge curve ball when a company selling a Black Box program gave me the hard sell. Admittedly I was blown away by the facts and figures (e.g turn $2000 into $50000 over 2 years - based on published & verified historical data) and probably would have signed on the bottom line if I had the $19,100 required lying around.
What is more confusing is that I can't find anything dodgy about this company on the net and in fact they seem to be quite reputable. Are these promises attainable or am I simply being seduced by the lure of high profits for little effort
The company is 1wealth and any feedback - good and bad would be awesome


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 May 2013)

nirrem said:


> Extremely interested in starting to trade and have been trying to do all the right things before l plunge in - heaps of research, stategy simulations, talking to other active day traders etc
> A few days ago I was thrown a huge curve ball when a company selling a Black Box program gave me the hard sell. Admittedly I was blown away by the facts and figures (e.g turn $2000 into $50000 over 2 years - based on published & verified historical data) and probably would have signed on the bottom line if I had the $19,100 required lying around.
> What is more confusing is that I can't find anything dodgy about this company on the net and in fact they seem to be quite reputable. Are these promises attainable or am I simply being seduced by the lure of high profits for little effort
> The company is 1wealth and any feedback - good and bad would be awesome




How very, very, very, very, very, very boring you are.  

So boring I nearly went to sleep reading your trash.


----------



## stockGURU (20 May 2013)

nirrem said:


> The company is 1wealth and any feedback - good and bad would be awesome




1wealth you say. OK, let's take a look.

*1. Domain name registration*

Domain privacy enabled. Why are they hiding who owns the domain name? No legitimate company would do this. Domain name is 10 years old but has changed hands multiple times. It was probably dropped and they picked it up for the registration fee fairly recently.

*2. Who is 1wealth?*

The "Our People" section of their website names nobody. The website lists no company name. There is no address listed, just a 1300 number. They claim to have "offices across the globe" but again, no contact details. They claim to have won "countless awards" but again, no details.

*3. Social media*

The company claim to have been in business for a minimum of two years but their Facebook page was started in January this year. Twitter was started in February.

*4. Fake blogs and reviews*

If you search the web for "1wealth" you will find a number of fake blogs and reviews. All of them claim success but none of them provide any details about stocks bought and entry and exit prices, just ridiculous claims of 20%+ returns in a month.

Based on the above evidence, I think it's safe to assume that "1wealth" is a complete scam. They are deliberately targetting those with no experience in the market. Their website talks about "keeping things simple" and not making things "complicated". They promise, "the lifestyle you dream about" and to "help you achieve your life goals".

I would stay far away from this mob of snake oil salesmen.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 May 2013)

stockGURU said:


> I would stay far away from this mob of snake oil salesmen.




How can he stay away from them?  He *is* them.


----------



## stockGURU (20 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How can he stay away from them?  He *is* them.




I meant anyone else reading this thread.


----------



## nirrem (21 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How very, very, very, very, very, very boring you are.
> 
> So boring I nearly went to sleep reading your trash.




Its a legitimate question not some hidden sales pitch


----------



## nirrem (21 May 2013)

stockGURU said:


> 1wealth you say. OK, let's take a look.
> 
> *1. Domain name registration*
> 
> ...




Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 May 2013)

nirrem said:


> Its a legitimate question not some hidden sales pitch




Yes it is.  You're just a bit slicker than most.


----------



## stockGURU (21 May 2013)

Some more info on 1Wealth.

http://www.justanswer.com/fraud-examiner/7re7q-hi-lucy-received-info-pack-1wealth.html

Looks like they have been claiming to potential victims that they have been in business for ten years. The company 1wealth Pty Ltd was registered in January 2013 but they appear to be also using an older company called One Financial Corporation that has changed names, addresses and company officers multiple times.

They are claiming that they received an award from a website called Investors Daily but this website appears to be a dummy website that they set up to give themselves a fake award.

The domain name once again has domain privacy enabled to hide ownership and the website claims to have been launched in 1999 but the domain name wasn't registered until 2003 and a Web Archive snapshot from late November 2003 reveals that the domain was parked and not active: http://web.archive.org/web/20031126024420/http://investorsdaily.net/

All of the stories on Investors Daily seem to have been cut and pasted from other sources and created in late March and early April this year. For a daily website they sure don't update that often. lol This is clearly a dummy website created to fool those they are trying to con.

The closer you look at all the details and the deeper you dig, the more obvious it is that those behind 1wealth have spent a lot of time creating a facade around the company to make it look legitimate. Fake blogs, fake reviews, fake awards, and dummy websites, all created to fool those they are trying to scam.


----------



## matty77 (22 May 2013)

Seems Legit.


----------



## waimate01 (22 May 2013)

nirrem said:


> e.g turn $2000 into $50000 over 2 years - based on published & verified historical data






YearValue02000250,00041,250,000631,250,0008781,250,0001019,531,250,00012488,281,250,0001412,207,031,250,00016305,175,781,250,000187,629,394,531,250,00020190,734,863,281,250,000

So stick with it for 20 years, and you'll be worth $190,734,863,281,250,000.00

The total value of the planet is  $195,000,000,000,000,000, so my only caveat is that really you should save yourself the subscription fee and exit the system after 19.8 years.


----------



## nirrem (22 May 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Some more info on 1Wealth.
> 
> http://www.justanswer.com/fraud-examiner/7re7q-hi-lucy-received-info-pack-1wealth.html
> 
> ...




Had another call from them today and asked for their address.

They claim to be located at Floor 34, 50 Bridge Street, Sydney (the AMP Centre)

Web search states that this floor is occupied by Regus P/L who operate virtual offices

I guess that says it all


----------



## stockGURU (22 May 2013)

Here's dummy website number two containing another glowing fake review: http://thetechnologyjournal.com/1wealth-stock-market-trading-program/

As expected the domain name has domain privacy enabled to hide ownership details and the website has no contact details, just like Investors Daily. Even the QR code on the front page of the website to download their "Android app" is fake. 

A simple Google search reveals that they are driving traffic to the two dummy websites and their main 1wealth website using Google Adwords, hoping that the glowing fake reviews on the dummy websites will convince their prey that there is some kind independent verification that the software works and is consistently profitable.




But rest assured that this is just a very sophisticated scam. My only surprise so far is that I haven't found anything to link these scammers to the Gold Coast. I'm sure if I dig deep enough it's probably there somewhere. lol


----------



## nirrem (22 May 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Here's dummy website number two containing another glowing fake review: http://thetechnologyjournal.com/1wealth-stock-market-trading-program/
> 
> As expected the domain name has domain privacy enabled to hide ownership details and the website has no contact details, just like Investors Daily. Even the QR code on the front page of the website to download their "Android app" is fake.
> 
> ...




They are aiming to "release" 400 licences at $18,900 a pop

That's a cool $7,560,000

See why they go to all the effort


----------



## stockGURU (23 May 2013)

nirrem said:


> They are aiming to "release" 400 licences at $18,900 a pop
> 
> That's a cool $7,560,000
> 
> See why they go to all the effort




Hard to believe it's all the work of one 26 year old English born scam artist, isn't it? Assuming, of course, that the only person listed in the 1wealth Pty. Ltd. current company extract is actually the person behind all of this. He's the one that has put his name to it anyway.

I decided to take a look at a current company extract for 1wealth Pty. Ltd. and current and historical company extract for One Financial Corporation Pty. Ltd.

The two companies appear to have nothing in common. One Financial Corporation Pty. Ltd. is a 10 year old company that has had numerous changes in company addresses, and principals. 1wealth Pty. Ltd, on the other hand, has just one person acting as both the sole director and company secretary, a 26 year old Steven David Cook, of 359/9-11 Crofts Avenue, Hurstville, NSW 2220. The address for Mr. Cook appears to be a small shopping centre in Hurstville with a seafood restaurant at the front. I note also that the company was initally registered in Queensland.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 May 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Hard to believe it's all the work of one 26 year old English born scam artist, isn't it? Assuming, of course, that the only person listed in the 1wealth Pty. Ltd. current company extract is actually the person behind all of this. He's the one that has put his name to it anyway.
> 
> I decided to take a look at a current company extract for 1wealth Pty. Ltd. and current and historical company extract for One Financial Corporation Pty. Ltd.
> 
> The two companies appear to have nothing in common. One Financial Corporation Pty. Ltd. is a 10 year old company that has had numerous changes in company addresses, and principals. 1wealth Pty. Ltd, on the other hand, has just one person acting as both the sole director and company secretary, a 26 year old Steven David Cook, of 359/9-11 Crofts Avenue, Hurstville, NSW 2220. The address for Mr. Cook appears to be a small shopping centre in Hurstville with a seafood restaurant at the front. I note also that the company was initally registered in Queensland.




That's some pretty impressive investigative work SG.  Why not forward it to Fair Trading and get him shut down?  Or even better, A Current Affair, and we can all tune in and watch him get harassed in his digs behind the fish shop?!!


----------



## nirrem (23 May 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Hard to believe it's all the work of one 26 year old English born scam artist, isn't it? Assuming, of course, that the only person listed in the 1wealth Pty. Ltd. current company extract is actually the person behind all of this. He's the one that has put his name to it anyway.
> 
> I decided to take a look at a current company extract for 1wealth Pty. Ltd. and current and historical company extract for One Financial Corporation Pty. Ltd.
> 
> The two companies appear to have nothing in common. One Financial Corporation Pty. Ltd. is a 10 year old company that has had numerous changes in company addresses, and principals. 1wealth Pty. Ltd, on the other hand, has just one person acting as both the sole director and company secretary, a 26 year old Steven David Cook, of 359/9-11 Crofts Avenue, Hurstville, NSW 2220. The address for Mr. Cook appears to be a small shopping centre in Hurstville with a seafood restaurant at the front. I note also that the company was initally registered in Queensland.




The deeper you dig the more interesting it gets!!!!

Thanks for all your effort


----------



## nirrem (23 May 2013)

I was checking out this blog   

http://does1wealthsoftwarereallywork.blogspot.com.au/p/about-this-blog.html

and did a Google Image search for the picture of Tony Robinson. Not surprisingly results came up with another person. Unfortunately it wasn't Steven David Cook but Richard Pearce an English Chartered Surveyor / Project Manager. Not sure if there's any connection or the blogger is just using that image randomly.


----------



## skyQuake (23 May 2013)

nirrem said:


> I was checking out this blog
> 
> http://does1wealthsoftwarereallywork.blogspot.com.au/p/about-this-blog.html
> 
> and did a Google Image search for the picture of Tony Robinson. Not surprisingly results came up with another person. Unfortunately it wasn't Steven David Cook but Richard Pearce an English Chartered Surveyor / Project Manager. Not sure if there's any connection or the blogger is just using that image randomly.




Looks like they stole this from google image search

Also,
File name:	Tony Robinson.jpg 

*lol*

who names a photo a full name? Only 3rd parties.
bali_break.jpg or DSC1000343.PNG would be far more believable.


----------



## Rock (24 May 2013)

nirrem said:


> Extremely interested in starting to trade and have been trying to do all the right things before l plunge in - heaps of research, stategy simulations, talking to other active day traders etc
> A few days ago I was thrown a huge curve ball when a company selling a Black Box program gave me the hard sell. Admittedly I was blown away by the facts and figures (e.g turn $2000 into $50000 over 2 years - based on published & verified historical data) and probably would have signed on the bottom line if I had the $19,100 required lying around.
> What is more confusing is that I can't find anything dodgy about this company on the net and in fact they seem to be quite reputable. Are these promises attainable or am I simply being seduced by the lure of high profits for little effort
> The company is 1wealth and any feedback - good and bad would be awesome



I have been approached by this company as well and was thinking the same, until I came across this forum.
Have been doing some checking of my own but not as much as what was found here thankfully cos I was ready to take the plunge. Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## nirrem (24 May 2013)

Rock said:


> I have been approached by this company as well and was thinking the same, until I came across this forum.
> Have been doing some checking of my own but not as much as what was found here thankfully cos I was ready to take the plunge. Thanks to all for your input.




At least that's 2 of us who weren't scammed - just hope others have the common sense to check and ask question before they are ripped off


----------



## gruffa (17 June 2013)

nirrem said:


> At least that's 2 of us who weren't scammed - just hope others have the common sense to check and ask question before they are ripped off




Impressive detective work on this one guys!
I was about to start writing a post about 1wealth on my blog aussiescamalert.com but I found that you've done an adequate job.

I'll probably just link to this thread.

I've onlt recently started my blog after I became sick and tired of all the scammers ringing me. Ok for me, I can work them out, but I feel sorry for the poor buggers who can't. Hopefully we can all help to steer them safely clear.

James


----------



## matty77 (18 June 2013)

your blog will be popular....

if you think its bad now wait until we actually do have a recession and then every shyster east of Perth will be peddling their goods.


----------



## boylerroom (21 June 2013)

Rock said:


> I have been approached by this company as well and was thinking the same, until I came across this forum.
> Have been doing some checking of my own but not as much as what was found here thankfully cos I was ready to take the plunge. Thanks to all for your input.




I got a cold call from 1wealth today.  A supposed 10 minute conversation turned into over an hour on the phone with them trying to talk me into taking out a loan or getting a credit card to pay for the $18,900 software system.  While on the phone I was googling them, but I found almost nothing... except for the other sites already posted earlier in this thread talking them up, their own website of course, and this thread.  I'm glad I found this thread, but at the end of the day I just can't afford to hand over 20k (which I made known fairly early in the call).  Originally spoke with a guy named "Ronald" who had an accent, kind of British kind of South African?  Then right at the end of the call when I thought we were hanging up, he asked me to hold a second... and another bloke came on the phone identifying himself as "Bob Barlett" from their customer service department or consumer support department (something like that).

I asked them if they're only interested in helping me (and 399 others) build a portfolio large enough to go onto their day-trading system, then why couldn't I commit to the software system, and pay for it out of the profits (i.e. they get the first 19k I make and then the rest is mine)?  I don't think they were keen on my proposal.

Oh, and I clicked their Facebook link on their website.  They have 2 likes.  Yes, 2.  They said they're into the final stage of rolling out the software package (aren't they always?).  They've been rolling them out 100 at a time (per year) since 2010.  If they've sold 300-odd packages, I'd have thought they'd have more than 2 likes on their Facebook page.  

Smells a bit.


----------



## Davele (25 June 2013)

skyQuake said:


> Looks like they stole this from google image search
> 
> Also,
> File name:	Tony Robinson.jpg
> ...




I do. The full name makes it easier for me to find the images. Do the same for photos of my kids & their friends too. I prefer using Tags but they often get stripped out when you transfer between computers. 
I also use full names when loading up employee photos into a database or web site. 


Please don't think my reply implies anything about 1Wealth's credibility, just answering your question on photo names.


By the way. I've been cold called by these guys twice, approx. 4 months apart. Each time they said they were down to the last 7, this morning / yesterday. But now they have 4 left. 
When they call back, they usually only have 2 copies to go. And then you miss out as this is the final set of 100,  out of the initial 400.


----------



## drifter (2 July 2013)

I found this site after I had figured out it was a scam. Got pretty close to giving them money too. 

It took a phone call to Tim Maher (the Director of One Financial Corporation Pty. Ltd)) to find out they weren't the parent company of 1Wealth for me to realize. Since then I've been trying to warn ASIC and others about them. I put some negative comments on their facebook page but they got deleted straight away. Wish I had the computer/internet skills of the guys in here!

At the moment if you google "1Wealth" there isn't any negative responses on the first page. How can this thread be pushed up the list so it's easier for others to find? maybe if we write 1wealth 100 times it might help.

Thanks to everyone on here for your helpful responses.

Nathan


----------



## matty77 (3 July 2013)

drifter said:


> I found this site after I had figured out it was a scam. Got pretty close to giving them money too.
> 
> It took a phone call to Tim Maher (the Director of One Financial Corporation Pty. Ltd)) to find out they weren't the parent company of 1Wealth for me to realize. Since then I've been trying to warn ASIC and others about them. I put some negative comments on their facebook page but they got deleted straight away. Wish I had the computer/internet skills of the guys in here!
> 
> ...




yup hence I have quoted.

just dont know how these people live with themselves.


----------



## Sdajii (3 July 2013)

If someone promises to make you effortlessly wealthy, be suspicious. If someone asks you for about $20,000, be suspicious. If someone does both at the same time, run away. I can't fathom how anyone can be sucked into these things. Before spending more than $5k or so on anything I'll do at least a couple of hours of research into it, which is a couple of hours more than the two seconds you need to see that these things are scams.

If you spend 30 seconds or so you come up with "Why would someone sell me something for $20,000 if they could use it themselves to make $50,000? That seems like false economy to me". If you spend a few minutes you come up with all the stuff everyone is talking about here.

I've had people try to scam me with other products, in a couple of cases they were more clever and I had to actually look more closely to work out what the scam was. In one case I was curious enough to meet with them in person to see their 'presentation' because I wanted to work out what the scam was. Someone I knew wanted to get into it (it was a shonky forex gig), he wanted to take them up on their offer to come and give their presentation at his house, just for the two of us. That immediately rang alarm bells - why would someone who can make incredible amounts of money come to us for free? They called and emailed both of us repeatedly to make a time - why would they put so much effort into us unless it was to extract money? Why would they be so keen to do that if they had a way to make their own money so well? When he arrived by public transport I found it amusing. Disturbingly, I had to talk the other guy out of getting involved, and only managed when I worked out how their scam worked (they were able to manipulate the forex rates within the platform you were trading from - they based their data on real data, but could tweak it to make your outcome whatever they wanted).


----------



## matty77 (4 July 2013)

Its a number game really, if they try and scam 1000 people usually 1 in that 1000 will think what the heck and give it a go. 

I agree though, I dont know how people can be so stupid - the most obvious thing to say to yourself is "Why would they sell their secrets to me instead of just doing it themselves"


----------



## Thanks (10 July 2013)

I would really like to give a great big thanks nirrem for asking the exact questions I had and to stock guru for taking the time to use his/her outstanding research abilities. 

My husband came home last night and asked me to look into the 1wealth company, he said he had been contacted a second time by them offering an opportunity to use their investment strategies. My initial response what he told me about them was 1.why would a successful company be chasing you and 2. it sounds absolutely ridiculous that they would suggest using a credit card as an initial outlay. However, I said I would have a look. 

I found the article from investors daily, I read the blog from Tony Robinson and I started thinking that it all sounded pretty good. We have for a while now been discussing looking into investing in the stock market and on the surface I was thinking that this looked like a safe entry point but am so grateful that I had more questions.

I am so disturbed that someone is doing this, and I cant wait to hear what's said if calls my husband again.

Once again a great big thanks


----------



## Blase (16 July 2013)

Thanks said:


> I would really like to give a great big thanks nirrem for asking the exact questions I had and to stock guru for taking the time to use his/her outstanding research abilities.
> 
> My husband came home last night and asked me to look into the 1wealth company, he said he had been contacted a second time by them offering an opportunity to use their investment strategies. My initial response what he told me about them was 1.why would a successful company be chasing you and 2. it sounds absolutely ridiculous that they would suggest using a credit card as an initial outlay. However, I said I would have a look.
> 
> ...





I had already come to the conclusion that it was a scam, mainly because of the wild claims. This blog has given me more facts and opinions that have been re-assuring. Nirrem has really nailed the scam.

Looks as if they have gone up a notch and now are using mailing lists to suck in less computer literate victims. Last week I received a flashy, professional looking brochure via conventional mail. It contained no contact name, email address or web site. Just the phone number 1800 801348 and the AMP Centre address (sounds good), 50 Bridge St. Sydney. And it offered me a free computer if I was in the first 40 to respond.

I was highly skeptical because it just seemed too good to be true, and thus was most likely untrue. So I rang them to find out more. A so-called *Colin Fraser* rang back. When I asked for documented evidence that the 24 month trading log was generated in real time by their program, he just re-iterated that the figures quoted are verifiable through the Australian Stock Exchange. So it is safe to conclude that they have been generated retrospectively. Just like saying *after *a horse race these are the horses you should have chosen, and, yes, we have a program to do that. Just give us $18,900.

It was bad enough that the graphs showed at least a 100% return on investments per year (ignoring the up-front $18900), but dear old Colin stated that I could expect returns of 18% per month!!! Over 200% per year. And, yes I am lucky to be in WA because all available units have been sold in NSW and SA, but there are  3 left  in WA, but I would need to commit (what? Financial suicide?) soon.

I am a recently retired guy who has been looking at investment opportunities. This is definitely not one of them, and I fear that this group of crims is now targeting elderly, retired, and hopefully with no computer savvy, via mailing lists using flashy prospectus-like brochures. These softer targets that won't get to see this blog until it is too late.


----------



## DavidScoop (24 July 2013)

Good research work guys. 
I was sent a brochure out of the blue this week, unsolicited from them two days ago. A phone call the next day to see if I had received the brochure. "Carl" started ringing regularly saying there was only four packages left. I told them I wanted to navigate their program online with them on the phone, to which they agreed. Two hours later Graham rang again saying only two packages left and wanted a deposit to secure one of the last ones left for the year, supposedly.
Told them I wasn't prepared to commit until I had researched it and told them I wouldn't be doing anything until 8pm in the evening when they rang me. "Graham" said they would ring at 8pm if there were any packages left for Victoria indicating a rather exclusive club...I suspect a rather exclusive club of the "Ripped Off" -Buyer beware!!!!


----------



## gruffa (18 August 2013)

I did another google search on these guys today. thanks goodness the aussiestockforums comes up on the first page as I think all the other results are pages generated by 1wealth, or their pitiful facebook page ( 1 like).
Most of the article pages are self promoting submissions to artcile submission websites. And we all know the fake blog too.
I have a website  to tryto highlight these kind of scams. Someone from this forum contacted me about 1wealth and suggested that we need to keep our alerts on page 1 of Google. I will write a post about 1wealth and also link back to this forum post, and at least if I get a few clicks it will help us both get or stay on page 1. (dont worry, there is nothing to buy on my website..it is just informational)

I spoke to the government website Scamwatch this week to inform them of the companies I have been looking into, expecting to get some direction on investigating further, or have them take it from there, and also get the companies listed on their scamwatch list.
None of the above happened.
They wont list suspect companies, even so people can just take caution and do research. They dont investigate and they dont even make suggestions about how to get more done. Basically they do Nothing!
So it is up to all of us to get the message out the best we can.

james


----------



## Gobolino (20 August 2013)

gruffa said:


> I did another google search on these guys today. thanks goodness the aussiestockforums comes up on the first page as I think all the other results are pages generated by 1wealth, or their pitiful facebook page ( 1 like).
> Most of the article pages are self promoting submissions to artcile submission websites. And we all know the fake blog too.
> I have a website  to tryto highlight these kind of scams. Someone from this forum contacted me about 1wealth and suggested that we need to keep our alerts on page 1 of Google. I will write a post about 1wealth and also link back to this forum post, and at least if I get a few clicks it will help us both get or stay on page 1. (dont worry, there is nothing to buy on my website..it is just informational)
> 
> ...




I'm so grateful for this forum. I was half an hour away from giving them my money. I was concerned about one thing that no one else has mentioned. It was a John Anderson who called me, who said he was a day trader for the company. The thing that concerned me was why a day trader was cold calling prospects, rather than someone in sales. I have had 3 calls in the last 2 days and my story is a mirror of those above.\
Again, thank you!!! I would have felt soooo stupid!


----------



## macmill (21 August 2013)

I too have been approached by these people and they are very persistent. There were many excuses / reasons for the follow up calls and even a reduced entry at 1/2 price with the balance taken out of earnings. This last call I think was a desperate attempt to get "something" so the scam maybe ready to close.  As one of you have suggested the best test is to ask whether it is too good to be true and this one certainly is!! Good investments are rarely made from a cold call in my experience.


----------



## needhelp (26 August 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Here's dummy website number two containing another glowing fake review: http://thetechnologyjournal.com/1wealth-stock-market-trading-program/
> 
> As expected the domain name has domain privacy enabled to hide ownership details and the website has no contact details, just like Investors Daily. Even the QR code on the front page of the website to download their "Android app" is fake.
> 
> ...




Why do we suggest that they could be located on the Gold Coast? And Has anyone actually used or purchased this software? would like to here there reviews on it, good and/or bad.


----------



## stockGURU (27 August 2013)

needhelp said:


> Why do we suggest that they could be located on the Gold Coast?




Financial scams usually are.

Looks like this one is on its last legs:

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2140654


----------



## fruitshop (17 November 2013)

Rock said:


> I have been approached by this company as well and was thinking the same, until I came across this forum.
> Have been doing some checking of my own but not as much as what was found here thankfully cos I was ready to take the plunge. Thanks to all for your input.




DO NOT get involved with this company.  I have been scammed.  I bought this program and I am undone....this person who phoned me under no doubt alias of Mark Tanner and Bruce Watson sold me this when I was at my very most vulnerable after the death of my twin sister just 10 days after.  And even though I was crying on the phone scared about the purchase, I was hoping that this would secure a future for me and my children, being a single mum.  I sank everything i had into this and was hoping to surprise my Dad with what I had gained from the inheritance he had given me.  At that stage, the only reports of this company over the internet were glowing which I found out too late were all bogus.  They have returned all mail not only from me but also fair trading.  I will say again, I am undone.  Beware.


----------



## Not Rene (18 November 2013)

fruitshop said:


> DO NOT get involved with this company.  I have been scammed.  I bought this program and I am undone....this person who phoned me under no doubt alias of Mark Tanner and Bruce Watson sold me this when I was at my very most vulnerable after the death of my twin sister just 10 days after.  And even though I was crying on the phone scared about the purchase, I was hoping that this would secure a future for me and my children, being a single mum.  I sank everything i had into this and was hoping to surprise my Dad with what I had gained from the inheritance he had given me.  At that stage, the only reports of this company over the internet were glowing which I found out too late were all bogus.  They have returned all mail not only from me but also fair trading.  I will say again, I am undone.  Beware.




Do not despair, you will rise rise above this. For what it's worth inform the Police fraud section


----------



## fruitshop (18 November 2013)

Not Rene said:


> Do not despair, you will rise rise above this. For what it's worth inform the Police fraud section




Thanks for the encouragement.  This is going to take a while.


----------



## Shields (9 May 2014)

These people are still at it, I was about to buy the system after seeing the awards & reviews, that I now see are fake, thankfully I decided to do some research & found this info, thank you all for this thread it had saved me 18,900 dollars, they are still saying all the same stuff but they call them selves One Wealth, not the old 1 Wealth, address is level 21, Tower 2 , 201 Sussex St Sydney, I also was told that this morning there was only 7 left & now there is only 4, I am so thankfully I found this forum


----------



## Wookie08 (10 May 2014)

Shields said:


> These people are still at it, I was about to buy the system after seeing the awards & reviews, that I now see are fake, thankfully I decided to do some research & found this info, thank you all for this thread it had saved me 18,900 dollars, they are still saying all the same stuff but they call them selves One Wealth, not the old 1 Wealth, address is level 21, Tower 2 , 201 Sussex St Sydney, I also was told that this morning there was only 7 left & now there is only 4, I am so thankfully I found this forum




Same happened to me yesterday and the same info above was said to me. Out of the blue I received this phone call saying they will be sending me a pack with info on their company. I got it yesterday and rang them too see what it was about. Did some research on the net and found they are not legit. Stay away from One Wealth Group like the plague.


----------



## fisher (9 October 2014)

All great info above. Unfortunately a bit late for me. There is another twist to this fraudulent scam which involves the offer of a profit guarantee. I was also very sceptical, did some research online, found minimal negatives ( somehow missed this forum). Was offered half price deal with profit guarantee over 12mths. This was supplied as an official looking signed document, and so I was lulled into a false sense of security. Ha Ha. Ongoing support from their consultants was always available. Now 12mths have passed without making the profit stipulated, so I applied to them for a refund of the purchase price. Low and behold they have not replied and they are not contactable at their 1800801348, or 1800801374, or email or registered address, just a recorded message to say the office is unattended. Lodged a complaint with ASIC, but they referred me to contact the police and report a case of fraud. I will persue this avenue to see if it has any legs. 
It seems to me that the sort of low lives who run these scams  know what they can get away with and are not held  accountable by our company and financial watchdog institutions. 
My advice is if you get a call hang up immediately and dont engage in any conversation, or if you have a whistle handy blow it as hard as you can.


----------



## kriskros (9 October 2014)

fisher said:


> All great info above. Unfortunately a bit late for me. There is another twist to this fraudulent scam which involves the offer of a profit guarantee. I was also very sceptical, did some research online, found minimal negatives ( somehow missed this forum). Was offered half price deal with profit guarantee over 12mths. This was supplied as an official looking signed document, and so I was lulled into a false sense of security. Ha Ha. Ongoing support from their consultants was always available. Now 12mths have passed without making the profit stipulated, so I applied to them for a refund of the purchase price. Low and behold they have not replied and they are not contactable at their 1800801348, or 1800801374, or email or registered address, just a recorded message to say the office is unattended. Lodged a complaint with ASIC, but they referred me to contact the police and report a case of fraud. I will persue this avenue to see if it has any legs.
> It seems to me that the sort of low lives who run these scams  know what they can get away with and are not held  accountable by our company and financial watchdog institutions.
> My advice is if you get a call hang up immediately and dont engage in any conversation, or if you have a whistle handy blow it as hard as you can.




These are the same guys who do the GTA scam.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28634


----------



## Robert Brown (28 October 2014)

This company can be fake, you should stay away from this type of frauds. 







nirrem said:


> Extremely interested in starting to trade and have been trying to do all the right things before l plunge in - heaps of research, stategy simulations, talking to other active day traders etc
> A few days ago I was thrown a huge curve ball when a company selling a Black Box program gave me the hard sell. Admittedly I was blown away by the facts and figures (e.g turn $2000 into $50000 over 2 years - based on published & verified historical data) and probably would have signed on the bottom line if I had the $19,100 required lying around.
> What is more confusing is that I can't find anything dodgy about this company on the net and in fact they seem to be quite reputable. Are these promises attainable or am I simply being seduced by the lure of high profits for little effort
> The company is 1wealth and any feedback - good and bad would be awesome


----------



## James Martin (28 October 2014)

1Wealth is a SCAM. 







nirrem said:


> Extremely interested in starting to trade and have been trying to do all the right things before l plunge in - heaps of research, stategy simulations, talking to other active day traders etc
> A few days ago I was thrown a huge curve ball when a company selling a Black Box program gave me the hard sell. Admittedly I was blown away by the facts and figures (e.g turn $2000 into $50000 over 2 years - based on published & verified historical data) and probably would have signed on the bottom line if I had the $19,100 required lying around.
> What is more confusing is that I can't find anything dodgy about this company on the net and in fact they seem to be quite reputable. Are these promises attainable or am I simply being seduced by the lure of high profits for little effort
> The company is 1wealth and any feedback - good and bad would be awesome


----------



## Ecca (14 May 2015)

James Martin said:


> 1Wealth is a SCAM.




Hi Guys and thanks for the thread. In Victoria there is a company called Capital Group Holdings. They are offering a product extremely similar to 1 wealth.  Their address is level 3 IBM Center, 60 City road South bank Victoria. Products offered are day trading software and a blue chip trading software. The day trading software is limited and only 400 units available. They pressure you to get in quick because there are only a few left. Incentives include a no risk guarantee that the company will refund the purchase price if the system does not make a profit bigger than the purchase price in 12 months. They even had a so called customer ring me to say he was using the product and it was great. Very slick operators and nearly got my 20K.

Thanks again for this thread.


----------

